# Overclock not working



## atomicpropel (Jun 23, 2008)

Hey,

I'm trying to overclock my PC, but after I go into the BIOS, the changes don't seem to stick. The standard configuration for my processor is 333 Hz and I've tried everything from 340 to 400, but it never sticks. Pretty much, there's an option in the BIOS that asks if CPU should be controlled manually or automatically. I set it to manual, and modify the FSB, but the next time I open the BIOS, it's back to auto. However, the number I inserted previously is still there, just grayed out. 

I've also tried using Easy Tune 6 Pro, but when I click "Go," my computer freezes. 

Thanks for any and all help!


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

is there an option to raise the fsb?


----------

